# Pliable M&P Soap



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all. I hope one of you ladies & gents can help me because I am confussed.  I think I need a M&P guru or at least a muse.  :? 

I want to make pliable soap that can be rolled in a ball and molded, kinda like gumpaste. I know this can be done but have received conflicting information on how to achieve this.

One person says add a tsp. of water, another says to add liquid glycerin and yet another says to add cornstarch. If any of you have actual knowledge of which of these (or any others) really do work, could you let me know.

Each of the ways I have been given so far might work but I have no way of knowing what the final soap feels like or if it looses bubbles, etc. And if none of you know the answer, my last resort will be just to find out through trial and error but I hate to waste product if they don't work out.

Thx!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you mean something like Play Dough soap?

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2008/07/ ... 6048847096


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes Hazel, that is exactly what I mean. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I will try that method first and hope it does what I need!

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 1, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm glad I was able to help. Have fun and please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

I will provide pictures of the finished product (good or bad).


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 2, 2011)

I added Liquid Glycerin and it allowed me to fold my soap so I know that it helps make it more pliable. It does allow for a bit more sweating though!

Fun tutorial from the soap queen, let us know how that works out. I hadn't seen that one before now!


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 2, 2011)

I added Liquid Glycerin and it allowed me to fold my soap so I know that it helps make it more pliable. It does allow for a bit more sweating though!

Fun tutorial from the soap queen, let us know how that works out. I hadn't seen that one before now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

I will let y'all know how my items turn out and will provide pics.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 4, 2011)

You can add glycerin and it will make it pliable.  Soapqueen.com has several mp tutorials where she makes the soap pliable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> You can add glycerin and it will make it pliable.  Soapqueen.com has several mp tutorials where she makes the soap pliable.



Mucho Gracias!!!  :wink:


----------

